# Desktop speaker stands



## endless402

does anyone know where to get short speaker stands ~6-8" for bookshelves?


----------



## spyderx

I made some:


----------



## That dude

Fantastic looking stands!

 Btw, the ushers are seriously amazing value, but ever since I've heard Dynaudio, I just can't bring myself to buy them.

 Counting down, $1000 more to go.


----------



## noseallinit

HeadRoom is releasing their adjustable speaker stands w/ headphone holder at the first of April.


----------



## Sovkiller

Wood Technologies made some nice ones:


----------



## brainsalad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spyderx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made some:



_

 

Very clean looking setup.


----------



## spyderx

That picture is just my office/den setup. I'm actually really happy with what began with an experiment in tube amps. I've only had the Usher's about a week and am really pleased with their performance. 

 I actually looked at PSB, Totem, Paradigm, and Dynaudio and preferred the Ushers at their price/performance point. I needed a front ported speaker due to placement issues. Usher met the bill. 

 Unfortunately I've been bitten by the tube bug and am seriously considering getting a set of larger tube mono-blocks for my Rotel/B&W setup in my family room. This is a sickness!

 To the original poster: I looked and looked and couldn't find anything really compact for my desk, so I just made some. It was easy. I just used some cheap Poplar wood, cut on a table saw at my buddy's house, sanded, screwed/glued, patched, and stained them with an ebony stain. They look OK, actually. Even passed the wife test.


----------



## BIG POPPA

spiderx that was such a nice setup I showed my wife. My setup is kinda like that but in training. Have a computer, Darkvoice Figaro, and a few beer cans.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spyderx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That picture is just my office/den setup. I'm actually really happy with what began with an experiment in tube amps. I've only had the Usher's about a week and am really pleased with their performance. 

 I actually looked at PSB, Totem, Paradigm, and Dynaudio and preferred the Ushers at their price/performance point. I needed a front ported speaker due to placement issues. Usher met the bill. 

 Unfortunately I've been bitten by the tube bug and am seriously considering getting a set of larger tube mono-blocks for my Rotel/B&W setup in my family room. This is a sickness!

 To the original poster: I looked and looked and couldn't find anything really compact for my desk, so I just made some. It was easy. I just used some cheap Poplar wood, cut on a table saw at my buddy's house, sanded, screwed/glued, patched, and stained them with an ebony stain. They look OK, actually. Even passed the wife test._

 

So how much you charging to make more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'm gonna have to fire up my dad's table saw next time I visit the parents.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how much you charging to make more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, those stands are *exactly* what I've been looking for fruitlessly for ages now.

 Too bad I have absolutely zero woodworking skills.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, those stands are *exactly* what I've been looking for fruitlessly for ages now.

 Too bad I have absolutely zero woodworking skills.






_

 

I also lack skills, but I can't find anything either...sooo, I have no other choice but to try & make my own. I'm sure they'll be wobbly & hideous! I just need about 6-8" higher damnit!


----------



## mercbuggy

I use mopads for my monitors. Can be used on their own or in conjunction with a small stand.

MoPAD Monitor Isolation Pads - Acoustic sound isolation products from Auralex Acoustics.


----------



## classicalguy

I put some fancy closed sell foam padding under my carpet, and had a bunch left over. I cut a square pad of it, and put the pad under each speaker on my desktop. Seems to really help the sound quality. I suspect it's a ghetto version of those fancy monitor isolation pads. Much cheaper for sure.


----------



## spyderx

Dunno if I'm up to making any more. Although easy, it was sort of time consuming. Maybe an hour all said to cut everything exact. But a bunch of time sanding (I have a palm-sander). Then the whole drill, countersink, screw deal. Then the patch/fill... then stain.

 Trust me, I don't have much in the way of wood working skills. Just a little patience. 

 And they worked out. It was a crappy weekend when I made them, so it gave me something to do. Mistake was sanding in the garage. The S2000 & MiniCooper needed a bath after that.


----------



## JMcMasterJ

I use four Herbie's Medium Fat Dots under each of my speakers.


----------



## socrates63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wood Technologies made some nice ones:






_

 

I have the 8" stand -- the short one in front of all the other stands in the photo. Mine is all black. It's very nice and well made. It's big enough to accomodate larger speakers. I have the Paradigm Atom v5 sitting on my desk on top of the stands.


----------



## ixeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JMcMasterJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use four Herbie's Medium Fat Dots under each of my speakers._

 

bookshelves? i'm looking for something for my PSB Alpha A/V on my table.. don't know which to choose from Herbie due to the extreme plethora of choices with lack of explanation...


----------



## JMcMasterJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ixeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bookshelves? i'm looking for something for my PSB Alpha A/V on my table.. don't know which to choose from Herbie due to the extreme plethora of choices with lack of explanation..._

 

Yeah, I use them under my Von Schweikert VR-1's, which are fairly large bookshelf speakers. Email Herbie's Audio Lab and ask him which Fat Dots he recommends for your specific speakers. That's what I did.


----------



## ixeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JMcMasterJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I use them under my Von Schweikert VR-1's, which are fairly large bookshelf speakers. Email Herbie's Audio Lab and ask him which Fat Dots he recommends for your specific speakers. That's what I did._

 

thanks mate, thats what i did..and to my surprise they recommended something cheaper.. the extra thick grungebuster mini dots.. i must say this is a first time in my audio life that someone did not try to recommend something "one-up". man these guys sure are honest with their products and do not try to sell you what you don't need.. surely a confident booster.

 i'll get it and report back.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spyderx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made some:



_

 

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## krosenqu

I'm making some of my own as well.  I'm using hardwood.  I think its cherry.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/498804/my-custom-m-audio-av-40-speaker-stands


----------



## FragViper

Wow, old thread revival.


----------



## krosenqu

Oh, crud.  Sorry about that. I did a search for "Speaker Stand" and didn't even look at the dates.  Whoops!


----------



## Nebby

No worries, at least you searched first


----------

